# Singing and showering?



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Do you sing under the shower?


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

My singing...... HAHAHA


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

I was going to answer "always" as I nearly always do; but then I thought of the showers at my local pool. I can't imagine myself serenading the other people there


----------



## violingal19 (Mar 24, 2005)

*I do sing*

I do sing in the shower not only as i am an accomplished violinist, i am a very good singer also. Can you reach the high note in _The First Noel_ ? I can I've been able to do it for about one year.


----------



## liebeslieder (May 24, 2006)

i always sing symphonies when i am taking shower. but i do not like to sing under the rain.


----------



## Josef Haydn (Mar 23, 2006)

I always absolutly sing my head off when the family are out, i also find that when i'm walking somewhere by myslef, i like the sing arpeggios and scales and stuff like that, its very soothing


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

The funny is that since I sing so much, I find myself buzzing (warming up, scales ect.) at the most random times, including AFTER a performance when there is no reason to stay warm. Oh well, the absurdities of musicians!


----------



## Josef Haydn (Mar 23, 2006)

I have an intersting story, my friend and i both sing in a barbershop choir, recently we competed as a quartet with a song 'Georgia'. Some of you may know it. Were coming out of our science lab one day and walking down the stairs, at this point we hadn't yet spoken to each other. The best bit, we just turned to each other and burst into song, both in the same key singing the opening bars to Georgia! Due to our histerics we couldn't continue but boy, it was fun!


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

Thats a good one. I actually have a funny story. Last night I was at the 24 hour starbucks with one of my old choir friends and we decided to play the Half Step Game. Now if you've never played it, I highly reccommend it. The more people together. Anyways, you start a note, the higher the better, then someone matches it and goes a halfstep in one direction, then the other person matches that ect. ect. But we started playing with quarter tones and this guy almost through his coffee at us. It was amazing!!


----------



## Josef Haydn (Mar 23, 2006)

that sounds amazing, i can imagine the huge dissonant ball of sound winding everyone up, magical


----------



## NALLAN CHAKRAVARTHY MURTH (Nov 7, 2006)

*Singing Under Shwer*

It is always fascinating to be singing under the shower. Many times you do not even be conscious that you are singing, because you get somuch involved and immersed in it. My experience is you indulge into a lot of creative music and dwell into into new vistas.


----------

